# My new Schwinn



## Terry66 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thought I would post a pic of my new Schwinn DX. Not sure on the year. The bike has a "B" serial number. It has forward facing drops and an integrated kickstand. I thought that put it at around a 46/47, but someone mentioned on another board that the S-2 rims weren't used until 48. So either my "B" serial number is a '48 "pre-fire" or someone replaced the wheels along the way. The wheels do have Carlisle, Pa Lightnings on them. The bike is in really nice shape. A few dings in the paint, the paint is fading, but there is very little rust. Under the fenders are even clean. I think it is missing the truss rods unless they were sold without them. Based on the paint condition, I don't think the bike came with a tank or rack. The only thing wrong that I can tell is that the rear rim needs trued a little and the rear hub isn't as smooth as it should be. I mean it is ridable...just not super smooth....but I can fix that! Also I am pretty sure it should have black oval script grips.


----------



## mruiz (Jan 16, 2012)

I am sure the seat is not correct, but that is a nice bike. Paint is in good shape. 
 MITCH


----------



## Dave K (Jan 16, 2012)

Clean bike thanks for posting


----------



## rlhender (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one that looks like yours, Someone told me that if the kickstand is tapered it would be a 46... 

Someone who really knows please chime in.

thanks


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 16, 2012)

Your bike didn't come with truss rods.  Would have had indents in the front fender if it did.  One less part to track down. Very solid looking bike, usually the basic models get the most wear, this one doesn't look like it's had more than a couple year's worth of use.  Score!

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 16, 2012)

the tapered kickstand was 46 only,but they were weak and alot of them were replaced with the later version.my 46 is a B serial number also.i've had several 46/47 and a couple pre-war bikes with S2 wheels.they were probably swapped out due to damage or rusting out.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info...My kickstand looks normal to me, so hard to say. It is good to know that it did not come with trusses. I think they look cool, but I want to keep it as is. I am hoping to tear it down tonight and start cleaning it up. I messed with it a little last night....any surface rust on the chrome appears to come right off. The heart skip tooth is really nice and bright. I think the toughest part will be rebuilding the rear hub, but I have done a few, so hopefully no surprises.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 17, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> Thought I would post a pic of my new Schwinn DX. Not sure on the year. The bike has a "B" serial number. It has forward facing drops and an integrated kickstand. I thought that put it at around a 46/47, but someone mentioned on another board that the S-2 rims weren't used until 48. So either my "B" serial number is a '48 "pre-fire" or someone replaced the wheels along the way. The wheels do have Carlisle, Pa Lightnings on them. The bike is in really nice shape. A few dings in the paint, the paint is fading, but there is very little rust. Under the fenders are even clean. I think it is missing the truss rods unless they were sold without them. Based on the paint condition, I don't think the bike came with a tank or rack. The only thing wrong that I can tell is that the rear rim needs trued a little and the rear hub isn't as smooth as it should be. I mean it is ridable...just not super smooth....but I can fix that! Also I am pretty sure it should have black oval script grips.




24 inch???


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 17, 2012)

No, it is a 26in. The tires are 26X2.125 Lightning Darts. I do think the bike looks compact though in the picture.


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 17, 2012)

Started tearing down the Schwinn tonight. I was really surprised how clean the bike is. Pulled the crank. The crank arms had a little surface rust but it cleaned right off. The bearings were in great shape. Sprocket is super clean. That part is done. I am hoping to get the frame detailed tomorrow. The only thing that concerns me is the rear hub. It feels like there is something bad going on in there!  I didn't have time to get into it tonight, so I'll save that "surprise" for this weekend.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just curious-was the crank dated? v/r Shawn


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 18, 2012)

No date code that I could see. Just says AS & Co on both sides. I heard some cranks had dates so I was looking to try and pinpoint the year. When were dated cranks used?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 18, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> No, it is a 26in. The tires are 26X2.125 Lightning Darts. I do think the bike looks compact though in the picture.




Looks like the mens version of my ~1940 Schwinn ladies model - http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream . Mine is also a basic model with no truss rods or headlight. Has the same trim designs on the tubes. It does have a smaller frame, at least on the ladies model it is. Noticably smaller than my 1950 ladies Hawthorne. With the seat height the same, I can sit on the Schwinn and have both feet easily flat on the floor. Sitting on the Hawthorne I'm more up on tip toes. Does make you think at first the Schwinn is a 24", but the wheels are 26".

Dave


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 18, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Looks like the mens version of my ~1940 Schwinn ladies model - http://www.flickr.com/photos/toys-prams/4783645381/in/photostream . Mine is also a basic model with no truss rods or headlight. Has the same trim designs on the tubes. It does have a smaller frame, at least on the ladies model it is. Noticably smaller than my 1950 ladies Hawthorne. With the seat height the same, I can sit on the Schwinn and have both feet easily flat on the floor. Sitting on the Hawthorne I'm more up on tip toes. Does make you think at first the Schwinn is a 24", but the wheels are 26".
> 
> Dave




Nice bike Dave! Go to love the vintage ballooners. I have a 47 Higgins, but this is my first Schwinn balloon.

I did a bit of research on the frame and the 24" mens frame has a steep angle on the downtube between the top bar and the middle curved bar. I also checked out tanks and the 24" tank has a forward slope compared to the 26" to compensate for the frame differences. 

Terry


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys....so I started cleaning the gunk off my DX crank. I thought it said AS & Co on both sides, but it appears the one side says 9620-A. I am hoping this will help identify the bike. The serial number is Bxxxxx. Date codes on the 48 post fires start with the high D numbers. I have been told by it is a 46, but I am still not sure.


----------

